

Ask HN: Elance for software designers/architects? - dottedmag

I am interested in starting doing contractorship work in addition to daily job. I has been working as a leading software engineer in several latest projects, and it included a lot of software design and software architecture.<p>The problem is, I recently moved to relatively remote location (from even more remote location, but that's a different story), so my professional network did not yield any local business yet.<p>Hence, the question: is there a Elance-like place with much higher barrier to entry for both sides?
======
Killah911
You can try TopCoder. They're not quite the same as e-lance. My company used
them for a little while. The Quality of work we got was amazing, with bills to
match. As long as you're confident in your abilities, feel free to give it a
shot.

From talking to a couple of the guys that work for TopCoder, unfortunately,
the dynamics work out in a way such that a small percentage of the community
there consistently win and actually make real money, while the other 90+%
linger.

If you're confident in your abilities then I'd definitely give it a try.

------
LuxuryMode
I also wish there were something like this. The projects on elance and odesk
are very often asking for tons of work at sweatshop wages/prices. Someone
needs to create a better freelance network.

